# Any scuba divers out there!!



## wapyaly (Aug 28, 2005)

I didn't know how or where to say HI! I'm new to this site. Have been diagnosed with endo (2 laps and treatement over the last 14 months) and off for a colposcopy due to moderate cervical dyskariosis (I think thats how you spell it) Would love to talk to anyone. And would also be very glad to hear from any fellow divers!


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Wapyaly
I think this was your first post? Hello and Welcome to Fertilty Friends!  

It would be a good idea to go up and introduce yourself in the "Introductions" thread - there is a very friendly bunch on this board who will be sure to make you welcome. Fraid I don't know much about Endo but there are plenty of others around who unfortunately suffer from it, so I'm sure you will meet others who can relate to your particular experiences.  And of course, I can relate to infertility in general (as can everyone else on this board).

I am a diver, although a somewhat nervous one.  I have been in Fiji, Borneo, South Africa and Australia - all wonderful.  In South Africa we saw a whale from the dive boat, right up close.  Tried to go in Devon once too but it was horrid and dark and I got too scared and couldn't get down properly.  Each time we go diving on the first dive I have about a five minute panic but after that I am ok - and it is so relaxing and beautiful down there.

I have never been very deep or done a wreck dive or anything like that though - too much of a wooz.  I like my diving warm and light I'm afraid.  How about you, where have you dived?  Are you very experienced?

Take care
x
Alvie


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey

I tried this some time ago, think some one answered, but really was some time ago.... I am a badly lapsed diver, I havent done any since Jan at Stoney   what level are you and do you dive UK or just abroad?

I also chat on the Endo board the girls are lovely and really friendly, come and have a gossip http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34582.0

a big welcome to FF to 

Anything else do give me a shout
Debs


----------

